# New Year's Eve/Xmas Parties



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

I have been looking out for New Year's Eve or Xmas, but preferably N Y Eve parties i.e. food and dancing. Have found it extremely difficult to find anything and those I have found are v expensive. Anyone know of any decent but reasonably priced parties? Oh, I nearly forgot, on the Costa del Sol but preferably in the Fuengirola, Alhaurin El Grande area.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

beverleyp said:


> I have been looking out for New Year's Eve or Xmas, but preferably N Y Eve parties i.e. food and dancing. Have found it extremely difficult to find anything and those I have found are v expensive. Anyone know of any decent but reasonably priced parties? Oh, I nearly forgot, on the Costa del Sol but preferably in the Fuengirola, Alhaurin El Grande area.


They should be putting up info about this now. It's not like the UK where you know in August what you're doing for New Year. There are lots of parties for New Year - every pub, club, hotel usually so maybe just go to a place you like and see what they say. Here's one place, but this is a dinner.
CENA GALA FIN DE AÑO 2011 | Hotel - Restaurante Cortijo Chico
You can look for _*fiesta fin de año/ nochevieja*_ and also this party is sometimes called a _*cotillón*_.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry, but around here its is a case of family oriented things - we usually get invited to other families for Christmas Eve dinner, sometimes (often) also to another family for New Year's Eve. We respond by having a number of families during the week before Christmas for carols, mince pies, mulled wine etc. and also we usually have an open-house on New Year's day. We tend also to have a gathering for expats and a separate one for the Spanish so that everyone can join in in their own language - saves having isolated groups who have difficulty in joining in the conversation.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> They should be putting up info about this now. It's not like the UK where you know in August what you're doing for New Year. There are lots of parties for New Year - every pub, club, hotel usually so maybe just go to a place you like and see what they say. Here's one place, but this is a dinner.
> CENA GALA FIN DE AÑO 2011 | Hotel - Restaurante Cortijo Chico
> You can look for _*fiesta fin de año/ nochevieja*_ and also this party is sometimes called a _*cotillón*_.


Just to mention that we went to this hotel/restaurante last June for my son's graduation dinner..... We had a wonderful evening, but I'm not sure I'd recommend it if you go without being in a big group of people that you already know. The food was nothing special, and our enjoyment stemmed more from the occasion rather than the venue


----------

